# البابا كيرلس والام ايريني



## shamaoun (30 يناير 2009)

الراهب مينا البراموسي ( البابا كيرلس)


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2009)

*مييييييييييييييييييييييرسى ياشمعون 
صور جميييييييييلة لقديسين عظماء
بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معانا كلنا
امييييييييييييييين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2009)

*صور روعه جدا

بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا

شكرا شمعون​*


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

صور جميلة جــدا شكرا لك

بــركـة صلـواتهم تكــون معنا
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2009)

جمال اووووووووى يا شمعون 

ميرررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معانا كلنا
امين
مشكور كتييير شمعون
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## ابوالعز وجيه (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا كتير يا مان و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2009)

*بركتهم تكون معاانا
بحبهم جداااااااا

ميرسى ليك
*


----------



## المجدلية (31 مارس 2009)

جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

صور حلوووة جدا
بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معنا ​


----------

